# Premiere support for RF remote?



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Does the Premier support the newer RF remote control? I noticed in the system info screen there was entry about the RF remote control, the remote that came with it is just a IR remote, isn't it? 

I'm getting a Roamio next week and I understand they come with the newer IR/RF remotes and just curious as a RF remote would nice with my Premiere. 

Thanks!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

You can order a RF TiVo remote that comes with a USB dongle to enable RF for a Premiere. In the TiVo shop, there is a drop down box for which version of the RF remote you want to buy: Premiere/Mini or Roamio. The only difference is that the Premiere/Mini option would have a USB dongle thrown in the shipping box.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> You can order a RF TiVo remote that comes with a USB dongle to enable RF for a Premiere. In the TiVo shop, there is a drop down box for which version of the RF remote you want to buy: Premiere/Mini or Roamio. The only difference is that the Premiere/Mini option would have a USB dongle thrown in the shipping box.


I looked for the rf dongle and could not find it could you list the url for it.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The drop-down was for the TiVo Slide Remote which includes the dongle. The remotes are now listed separately in the store.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

tatergator1 said:


> You can order a RF TiVo remote that comes with a USB dongle to enable RF for a Premiere. In the TiVo shop, there is a drop down box for which version of the RF remote you want to buy: Premiere/Mini or Roamio. The only difference is that the Premiere/Mini option would have a USB dongle thrown in the shipping box.


And that remote also works with the Roamio without the USB adapter?

I thought I read something here in another msg that the Premiere uses blue tooth frequencies ? Or at least the Tivo slide remote uses blue tooth wireless frequencies? I was just curious about the idea that there is a Tivo remote that operates on the bluetooth frequency.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

eboydog said:


> And that remote also works with the Roamio without the USB adapter?
> 
> I thought I read something here in another msg that the Premiere uses blue tooth frequencies ? Or at least the Tivo slide remote uses blue tooth wireless frequencies? I was just curious about the idea that there is a Tivo remote that operates on the bluetooth frequency.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Ok, my original post was a little mixed up/outdated. The RF remote that comes with a dongle for Premieres is the Tivo Slide Pro, not just a basic RF Tivo Roamio remote. They are currently Out of Stock on the website and are now listed as two distinct products: Tivo Slide Pro-Roamio and Tivo Slide Pro-Premiere, no drop down box anymore. And yes, the Tivo Slide Pro works with a Roamio with no need for the dongle.

The references you're seeing to a Bluetooth remote refer to the old model of the Tivo Slide remote. It used a similar dongle, but the dongle was a receiver for Bluetooth instead of RF. That one was discontinued, maybe a year ago by now.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had my Roamio Premiere quit a while and finally dug out the remote that came with it. Got on the tivo, setup the remote for the TV. Now the remote is transmitting RF to TIVO and not infrared. I know that because it controls the new Bolt in the next room without line of site. Now what?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> I've had my Roamio Premiere quit a while and finally dug out the remote that came with it. Got on the tivo, setup the remote for the TV. Now the remote is transmitting RF to TIVO and not infrared. I know that because it controls the new Bolt in the next room without line of site. Now what?


I assume you mean your Roamio failed and you are trying to use the remote with a Premiere. First unpair the remote with the Bolt in the other roome. Second, switch the remote to IR mode.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions#SwitchingModes

Switch to* IR*
Hold down *TiVo + Red C* buttons until the activity indicator LED blinks red 3 times.

Scott


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I reset it, and the Premiere remote is now actually controlling the premiere again and the attached tv. But after any button press on this remote, thee amber light blinks for a while a(probably 30 seconds). That's not normal. Also, why did TIVO include an RF capable remote with the Premiere? Or can it actually use RF? If so, how?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pbug56 said:


> ... after any button press on this remote, thee amber light blinks for a while a(probably 30 seconds).


It sounds like the remote is in RF mode, but it needs to be in IR mode to control a Premiere via IR. (hold TiVo+C buttons until the LED flashes red)



pbug56 said:


> Also, why did TIVO include an RF capable remote with the Premiere? Or can it actually use RF? If so, how?


A Premiere only has built-in IR support; to communicate with an RF remote _via RF_, a Premiere would need a compatible RF USB dongle installed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> I reset it, and the Premiere remote is now actually controlling the premiere again and the attached tv. But after any button press on this remote, thee amber light blinks for a while a(probably 30 seconds). That's not normal. Also, why did TIVO include an RF capable remote with the Premiere? Or can it actually use RF? If so, how?


A Premiere would not have come with an RF remote. You indicated Roamio Premiere so I thought you were using a Roamio remote (which is RF) with a Premiere. I don't suppose you are using the Bolt remote with the Premiere which would be the other possibility (or purchased another remote).

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> I thought you were using a Roamio remote (which is RF) with a Premiere.


Ditto. Probably worthwhile to verify which remote you're using.

Which of the following remotes does your remote resemble?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Could he possibly be talking about a Roamio *Pro?*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Could he possibly be talking about a Roamio *Pro?*


Very possibly, given the OP:


pbug56 said:


> I've had my Roamio Premiere quit a while


@pbug56, in addition to identifying your remote from the above image, what is the specific *model number of your DVR?* (It should start with "TCD.")


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Amber LED indicates the remote is in RF mode. I believe that flashing 3 times means it is trying to pair.


----------

